# Rabbits: VHD outbreak in Kidderminster



## catxx (4 April 2013)

If you're in this area PLEASE make sure your rabbits are vaccinated! It can effect both indoor and outdoor rabbits and the first symptom you'll notice is a dead rabbit.

From the Rabbit Welfare Association



			We have recently been notified of an outbreak of suspected Rabbit Viral Haemorrhagic Disease in Kidderminster. Our sympathies are with the owners of any rabbits suffering this terrible, fatal disease, and it is worth reminding owners what steps they should take to avoid infection.

Vaccination is vital, even for totally indoor rabbits. The new combined Nobivac Myxo-RHD is now widely available, and also protects against myxomatosis. Sole vaccines against VHD are also available (Lapinject, Cylap and Anivac). Whichever vaccine you opt for depends on a discussion between you and your veterinary surgeon, but is is worth pointing out that as the weather warms up shortly, myxomatosis also becomes a risk.

The reason vaccination is vital even for indoor rabbits is that the virus is highly persistant in the environment, and may live for up to 200 days outside of the host animal, especially at low temperatures, as we currently have. This also allows it to travel on inanimate objects, such as shoes and clothing, car tyres, and also the feet of other pets. So it is possible to bring it back following walks through fields containing infected rabbits, or when visiting friends rabbits or sharing equipment, bedding, housing etc.

As a result, a pet safe, ant-viral disinfectant should be used, at a suitable dilution rate, in contact with surfaces for the length of time as specified by the manufacturer. It is no use simply applying disinfectant to dirty items, they must be cleaned thoroughly first, to allow the disinfectant to touch the surfaces properly. Foot dips might be useful, and should be changed regularly to avoid contamination with mud etc if used to clean dirty boots.

Speak to your vet about a suitable disinfectant, but brands including Virkon, F10, Ark Klens, are effective, when used as above. If you have any further questions or comments, don't hesitate to get in touch.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TurtleToo (4 April 2013)

Such a horrible, horrible disease. Have encountered far too many rabbits with it (usually dead by the time it's discovered) and only managed to bring one around from it. Half an hour from the bleeding strikes and a member of the family is dead . Worth noting though, we had a rabbit recently that was vaccinated against VHD but was struck with a nosebleed and lethargic, we thought it was a strain the vaccine hadn't covered and were preparing for the worst, it turned out to be aspergillosis and we brought him round from it.


----------

